# Q:.44 black powder



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Can someone tell me the component order for loading handgun?
1. Powder 
2. Wad???
3. Round bullet
4. Flash seal (wad or ?)

Better to ask than guess and lose a hand or worse.

Thanks from a novice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oldfireguy, there is two ways to do this. Powder first, then you can use a greased or waxed fiber wad over the powder, or you can seat you bullet and seal with grease around the perimeter. I have not shot revolver much, but I like the greased fiber wad and a grease seal after. The main idea is to keep from getting a chain fire which the fiber wad will do, but the grease ahead of the bullet not only stops chain fires but it lubes the bore some ahead of the bullet. 
It's been years since I messed with a revolver, but I always wished they would make a short conical with a lube grove. Maybe they do now. 
The grease in a tube works best for sealing a round ball after seating it. I have also used Crisco in a cheap 5ml plastic syringe.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

As Plainsman has said, there are two ways. I do it the other way - using a Wonder Wad between powder and ball. I find that the gun does not get as messy, I don't get as messy and I can reload a cylinder more quickly. I shoot BP handguns frequently and have never had a problem.
That being said, the grease-on-top-of-ball method is more traditional.
Pete


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you both for your answers.


----------

